
Ask HN: What are some good places to find your first freelance work online? - tiuPapa
The popular ones like freelancer, fiverr, upwork seems kinda unsuitable for someone trying to find their first work. Any other options?
======
tixocloud
You can reach out to your network to see if anyone needs help.

